
The Audience Strikes Back: 'Last Jedi's Plunge Is Worst Ever for a Star Wars Pic - ardit33
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robcain/2017/12/23/the-audience-strikes-back-last-jedis-77-fri-to-fri-plunge-is-worst-ever-for-a-star-wars-pic/#14fa754d57fa
======
8bitben
I think I'd need to see more data to actually draw a conclusion here. Is this
just a Star Wars thing or do other movies released recently perform similarly?

I think it's entirely possible that it's just a general movie industry trend
that people who don't see a movie in its first weekend have no desire to go
subsequently - maybe because all the good parts are almost immediately spread
around the net? Less incentive to go to theater.

